# u15 - 05 LA Galaxy vs LAFC: Predict and Commentary



## Kante (Oct 2, 2019)

*El Trafico 2019 is here!* 

For those interested, the match will be at Carson on Field #3 this Saturday, October 5th with a game start of 10am.

*Short version:*
LAG will be missing a couple of key players - including BT and JO (per reports) - so this changes the original predict and the focus for keys to the game.

*revised: LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 4*
(fyi, the algo more exactly says w/ BT and JO out, predict is now LAG 1.2 vs LAFC 3.52; for reference, the original predict said LAG 1.29 vs LAFC 2.49)

*Here's keys to the game:*

1)  With BT out, two cents is that the results will be determined in the mid, specifically in LAG's mid can rise to the occasion. 

LAFC’s DC has been en fuego so far this season, averaging 1.65 goals personally scored per 80 minutes played.

However, the rest of the LAFC offense has been slowing down a bit when DC is on the field, with the whole rest of the team only averaging .99 goals scored per 80 minutes played during this time. (Caveats are that it’s a small sample size (only five games) so both of the above items may be outliers, and not sure how either will affect the outcome.)

DC showed a tendency to shrink a bit when challenged with physical play by the other team’s mids. Will be interesting to see if this is the case against LA Galaxy.

Not sure if AK will be available, but whoever LAG has in the mid will need to really get stuck in to make this a competitive match.

2) Both teams these days are scoring and allowing goals fairly evenly over the course of the game, but LAFC does tend to put their foot on the gas offensively from the 51st to the 70th minutes, which is also when LA Galaxy tend to give up more goals that typical. Balance of the game could tip here.

3)  LA Galaxy also need to be mindful of allowing goal scoring by LAFC btw the 11 and 20th minutes and right before the end of the first half.

4)  LAFC need to be defensively careful right at the beginning of the second half, and also at the 61st to 70th minute period.

5) Doesn't sound like it will be a problem, but LA Galaxy have picked up two reds in their last five games, and have had to play one man down twice for extended periods of time against good teams. Reports say these cards have been one off  flukes, but LA Galaxy/LAFC matches pretty intense so something to watch for.

___________

Good luck to both teams! Should be a fun one to watch.


----------



## SBFDad (Oct 2, 2019)

BT will be in Croatia with the 04s.

https://www.istriayouthcup.com/


----------



## Kante (Oct 3, 2019)

SBFDad said:


> BT will be in Croatia with the 04s.
> 
> https://www.istriayouthcup.com/


got it. thx. any other 05s w/ the 04s this weekend? how are JO, AK and JM doing?


----------



## SBFDad (Oct 3, 2019)

Kante said:


> got it. thx. any other 05s w/ the 04s this weekend? how are JO, AK and JM doing?


Only other 05 going is one of the keepers. The 3 you mention...good players. Guessing all will be available for the game vs. LAFC.


----------



## Kante (Oct 3, 2019)

SBFDad said:


> Only other 05 going is one of the keepers. The 3 you mention...good players. Guessing all will be available for the game vs. LAFC.


got it. thx.


----------



## chule (Oct 3, 2019)

JO out with injury ,wont play saturday


----------



## 66 GTO (Oct 3, 2019)

This will be my son’s first time playing vs 
LAFC since we were on the SD region last season and previous to that we had joined DA after they had played when u13 was all combined
Anyways should be fun to watch


----------



## Emilio Castro (Oct 5, 2019)

Really?
A separate thread just for this match? And you call it trafico? Something is wrong out there.
A super loaded LAFC team who tied vs Surf and a super LAG  team with the best Mexican directors who tied Sacramento? Wow! I am impressed. 
Call me hater if you want, but these teams have nothing special rather than the stupid promotion that you guys make. 
RSC should get this fame. They just beat the other super Barca team. 
I will love to read the number of excuses justifying the 5-0 final score.


----------



## Advantage (Oct 5, 2019)

Emilio Castro said:


> Really?
> A separate thread just for this match? And you call it trafico? Something is wrong out there.
> A super loaded LAFC team who tied vs Surf and a super LAG  team with the best Mexican directors who tied Sacramento? Wow! I am impressed.
> Call me hater if you want, but these teams have nothing special rather than the stupid promotion that you guys make.
> ...


Yep you are a hater!!


----------



## Emilio Castro (Oct 7, 2019)

Advantage said:


> Yep you are a hater!!


I probably could, .
just evaluating all clubs with the same measuring stick. so far, other clubs have better performance than the MLS dream teams. like it or not. 
don't be afraid to judge the "kings" if aren't afraid to judge the "commoner's".


----------



## Kante (Oct 7, 2019)

Kante said:


> *El Trafico 2019 is here!*
> 
> For those interested, the match will be at Carson on Field #3 this Saturday, October 5th with a game start of 10am.
> 
> ...


here's actuals vs predict for the first El Trafico of the 2019-20 season:

predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 4 *Actuals: LA Galaxy 0 vs LAFC 5*
note: as reported by SBFDad and Chule (thank you!), JO and BT weren't available for the match and the results showed LAG's dependency here. Also, per game report, EM was not rostered (travelled w/ the 04s to Croatia along w/ BT)- thanks SBFDAD!) but, looking at the numbers, CL looks to be slightly better defensively and has been starting goalie most of the time so not sure how much EM's absence affected the result.

Per projections, LAFC scored at the 12th, and the 35th and 40th minutes. 

_From the post: "3)  LA Galaxy also need to be mindful of allowing goal scoring by LAFC btw the 11 and 20th minutes and right before the end of the first half."
_
Also per projections, LAFc scored at the 51st and 52nd minutes.

_From the post: "2) Both teams these days are scoring and allowing goals fairly evenly over the course of the game, but *LAFC does tend to put their foot on the gas offensively from the 51st to the 70th minutes*, which is also when LA Galaxy tend to give up more goals that typical. Balance of the game could tip here._


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Emilio Castro said:


> Really?
> A separate thread just for this match? And you call it trafico? Something is wrong out there.
> A super loaded LAFC team who tied vs Surf and a super LAG  team with the best Mexican directors who tied Sacramento? Wow! I am impressed.
> Call me hater if you want, but these teams have nothing special rather than the stupid promotion that you guys make.
> ...


Perhaps you should start a thread on RSC and keep people informed. It should help with the “hating”


----------



## Soccerdad2016 (Oct 8, 2019)

These boards have gotten quite chippy in the past day or so. Perhaps we all just enjoy the dialogue about our 14 or so year old boys? If someone wants to start a board about the two SoCal MLS Academies that’s great. If you don’t care about it, don’t read it.


----------



## Emilio Castro (Oct 9, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Perhaps you should start a thread on RSC and keep people informed. It should help with the “hating”


to be fair and continuing with celestial way to evaluate teams here. yes, I should


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 9, 2019)

On another note; LAFC 04 should be in Denver for GA Cup. Thoughts on how they can match up with the competition


----------



## Kante (Oct 9, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> On another note; LAFC 04 should be in Denver for GA Cup. Thoughts on how they can match up with the competition


here's the 05s. will do something similar tomorrow for 04s - http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/generation-adidas-cup-2020-predicts-and-commentary-05-u15-10-11-thru-10-14.18003/


----------

